# Your ammo weight?



## freeman45 (Jun 2, 2012)

​
*My target ammo weighs.... *

I just wanna see the poll 515.15%0 -- 50 grains 39.09%50-- 60 grains 1030.30%60-- 70 grains13.03%70-- 80 grains 00.00%80-- 90 grains 26.06%90-- 100 grains 39.09%100-- 120 grains 26.06%120-- 140 grains 26.06%140-- 160 grains 39.09%160-- 180 grains 13.03%180-- 200 grains 13.03%+200 grains AKA GOD MODE 00.00%


----------



## freeman45 (Jun 2, 2012)

Ok the last poll was kinda faulty, the OP mixed size and materials up. Let's start over, shall we?

I'd like to know what ammo weight you're using for TARGET PRACTICE only. What do you grab for an afternoon of plinking?

Feel free to vote. And if you have a spare moment, please type out the weight of your ammo along with the size of your bands.

Here's some standard sizes, in case you don't have a scale:

9mm steel - 45gr 10mm steel - 63gr 12mm steel - 108gr Marbles - 70-90gr

9mm lead - 66 gr 10mm lead - 91gr 12mm lead - 158gr

My setup so far :

*55gr, / 15mm - 8" thera-gold *


----------



## ruthiexxxx (Sep 15, 2012)

Mostly M10 hexnuts, usually lead filled. But always a few shots in 'god mode'...38 gramme lead ovals and the occasional 1" lead.

For the hexnuts etc I am usually shooting double TTB or double 50/80s. For the really big stuff my favourite is triple .03 natural latex.


----------



## wickerman (Oct 7, 2012)

9.5mm steel single TBG 25mm-20mm 18cm working length on a draw of around 84cm i find this works great for me at 10 to 15 meters


----------



## Hrawk (Oct 25, 2010)

I'm guessing there are a few who do not know what there ammo weights in grains.

Here's a handy chart to help. http://slingshotforum.com/files/file/57-ammunition-size-and-weight-chart/

For me who exclusively shoots 3/8 steel, 54.47 is my go to weight.


----------



## bullseyeben! (Apr 24, 2011)

I shoot any thing between 8mm steel to .45 lead.. 
Only being able to vote for one option, I choose the heavier for no real reason..


----------



## ruthiexxxx (Sep 15, 2012)

Hrawk said:


> I'm guessing there are a few who do not know what there ammo weights in grains.
> 
> Here's a handy chart to help. http://slingshotforum.com/files/file/57-ammunition-size-and-weight-chart/
> 
> For me who exclusively shoots 3/8 steel, 54.47 is my go to weight.


Thanks...I always do it in grammes as my electronic scales are set in that. For grains I sort of multiply by 10 and then add a bit.


----------



## HarryBee (Jun 29, 2013)

ruthiexxxx said:


> Hrawk said:
> 
> 
> > I'm guessing there are a few who do not know what there ammo weights in grains. Here's a handy chart to help. http://slingshotforum.com/files/file/57-ammunition-size-and-weight-chart/ For me who exclusively shoots 3/8 steel, 54.47 is my go to weight.
> ...


Hi Ruthie. You need to multiply by 15 for that 
( 15.432 to be more precise ). Harry.


----------



## ruthiexxxx (Sep 15, 2012)

HarryBee said:


> ruthiexxxx said:
> 
> 
> > Hrawk said:
> ...


very true


----------



## Mr.Teh (Feb 28, 2012)

I shoot only 7 and 8mm steel balls, my bands are TBG 27 x 18mm and 19cm long

( but my testing phase is not yet completed )


----------



## Medley (Sep 22, 2013)

I'm with Hrawk, 3/8 all the way, all the time


----------



## Explorer (Dec 17, 2014)

3/8th inch steel for backyard target


----------



## GrizG (Dec 24, 2014)

OO Buckshot... or .440 lead round balls... Why? Because that is what I have in inventory that works well with a slingshot. All the other stuff, like steel BBs, various pistol and rifle bullets, and various sizes of birdshot, simply don't work as well. I also like the fact that the lead doesn't ricochet like the steel ball bearings I used when I was a kid...


----------

